# [AMD64] [RISOLTO] problemi configurazione rete wireless

## Traxler

Sono nuovo del forum,da circa due settimane sono iniziato a interassarmi a questa splendida distribuzione. Preametto che la mia conoscienza dei sistemi linux è limitata, ho ububntu installata da circa un mese, perciò ho iniziato a documentarmi e finalmente ho deciso di provare ad installarlo. Ho scaricato "install-amd64-minimal-20100408.iso " da un mirror e dopo avrerlo installato su un cd ho iniziato l'installazione. L'approccio non è stato dei migliori non appena ho provato a configurare la rete wireless:

```
phy0 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: error - failed to request firmware
```

questa è stata la risposta  :Shocked:  . Sono tornato su ubuntu e ho trovato questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-796019-start-0.html con mia sfortuna il link al firmware da un error 404. Ho comunque scoperto che il firmware è implementato nei kernel più recenti. Ho iniziato dunque a installare gentoo da ubuntu. Qui mi sono imbattuto in una seconda difficoltà: il mio ubuntu e a 32 bit, gentoo a 64; ergo non ho potuto effettuare il chroot da ubuntu. Dunque ho rispolverato il cd minimal e ho continuato l'installazione su quello, dopo aver scaricato il kernel (2.6.34). Dopo aver configurato e compilato il kernel si è ripresentato di nuovo il problema internet: nell'ambiente chrootato net-setup e iwconfig mi davano "command not found", nell'ambiente noormale mi mancava il firmaware. Ho quindi saltato "aggiornare portage" e altre sezioni che avevano bisogno di internet.Ho saltato la sezione "Configurare la rete" dato che non accennava nemmeno alle reti wireless.

Sono andato a vedere la documentazione riguardante la configurazione delle reti wireless http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=4&chap=4... sorpresa! non avendo la connessione a internet con gentoo non posso scaricare con:

```
emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools
```

Ora vi prego di aiutarmi... vi è un modo per configurare la rete wireless senza avere la connessione a internet? O sono costretto a scaricarmi il livecd di ubuntu a 64 bit e sfruttare la sua connessione  :Confused: 

Grazie in anticipo per tutte le risposte. Per ogni ulteriore deluciadazione sono qui non esitate a chiedere.

EDIT per aderenza alle linee guida

----------

## ago

benvenuto

io al tuo posto, per semplicità farei l'installazione da un cd ubuntu amd64.

----------

## Traxler

grazie. Seguirò il tuo consiglio, lo sto scaricando proprio ora.

metto il tag risolto.

----------

## cloc3

 *Traxler wrote:*   

> Sono tornato su ubuntu e ho trovato questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-796019-start-0.html con mia sfortuna il link al firmware da un error 404.
> 
> 

 

qui puoi trovare la lista dei firmware originali attualmente forniti dalla casa madre.

in ogni caso, se in ubuntu il wireless funziona, significa che lì il firmware è già presente. cercalo nella cartella /lib/firmware .

qui e qui ho trovato degli ebuild specifici per software ralink.

qui ci sono ancora altre note e altri link.

----------

## ago

 *Traxler wrote:*   

> grazie. Seguirò il tuo consiglio, lo sto scaricando proprio ora.
> 
> metto il tag risolto.

 

io ho solo consigliato  :Very Happy: 

non è detto che tu possa risolvere...quindi il tag sarebbe meglio metterlo quando sarai sicuro di aver risolto

P.S. sostituisci ADM con AMD nel titolo  :Wink: 

----------

## Traxler

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  in ogni caso, se in ubuntu il wireless funziona, significa che lì il firmware è già presente. cercalo nella cartella /lib/firmware .

 

giusto hai ragione in effetti lo trovato... comunque ormai ho scaricato ubuntu domani faccio la configurazione, speriamo bene  :Surprised: .

Grazie per l'annotazione ago  :Embarassed:  .

EDIT configurato tutto con successo meggo il tag risolto

----------

